# Wounded Turkey...



## soarwitheagles (Mar 28, 2017)

Neighbor called us yesterday about a genuine emergency.  Spring turkey season started up on Saturday.  He mentioned spotting a wounded turkey on his property and asked if we could help him.  

We gladly obliged.  

He asked about taking the bird to the animal rescue center.  We shared a couple of other options.  He was ok with our options.

Long story short: we found a wonderful cure: Turkey Jerky! 

Yum, yum!  

Finger lickin' good!


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 29, 2017)

soarwitheagles said:


> Neighbor called us yesterday about a genuine emergency.  Spring turkey season started up on Saturday.  He mentioned spotting a wounded turkey on his property and asked if we could help him.
> 
> We gladly obliged.
> 
> ...


----------

